# Pest Control Service...



## mawfl15 (Feb 4, 2012)

B & R Pest Control...offering services in the NW Florida for over 28 years We offer services for all of your pest control needs. Looking to expand our business. Great rates and by mentioning this ad get 30 dollars off your first spray with a year contract. Contact Mike Wallace 850-380-0979


----------



## jimjack (Feb 25, 2012)

What are the charges for a house of 1000 yards for a complete pest control?


----------

